# bent over rows or deadlifts?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

What is the best work out to do? i mean bent over rows seem to hit the the chest and bicep...and hte deadlift back and forarms

and one more question is my chest meant to be stronger than my biceps?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Both! It is best to incorporate both into your routine they are both excellent exercises.

As for chest being stronger than biceps, weird question!? However your chest is bigger usually but the bicep has a better lever, I would need to know why you would ask.

SD


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

offo said:


> What is the best work out to do? *for what bodypart(s)?* i mean bent over rows seem to hit the the chest and bicep...and hte deadlift back and forarms
> 
> *Bent over rows should not hit your chest.*
> 
> ...


In any case the deadlift is a much better "all round" mass builder.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well i seem to be able heavier with bicep curls better than bench press


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Bench press is a compound whereas Bicep curls are an isolation *exercise* (god I hate the word)!

A compound lift will generally be a lot harder to perform than an isolation, hence why you feel like you can "lift heavier with bicep curls".


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Aha ok  man i really need to et a decent routine that gets me somewhere i am lost but i think i will favour deadlifts now--


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

offo said:


> Aha ok  man i really need to et a decent routine that gets me somewhere i am lost but i think i will favour deadlifts now--


You shouldn't favour any exercise, a decent back routine will have both the deadlift and the bent over row plus others.

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Both totally, they hit diffrent areas and both are fantastic exercises.

Rows do not hit the chest but do hit biceps.

Rows will hit some lower back, the lats, rear delts and bicep.

Toss some pullups or pulldowns in that mix too.

Dead lifts overall will make you stronger and can raise natural levels of growth hormone and testosterone, fantastic exercise and the do build stamina too.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

If i did these excercise is that all i need to do? and will this give enought development in biceps too seems to me as if i would need to do curls too!

• Barbell bent over rows

• Bench press

• Barbell shoulder press

• Dead lifts

• Squats

• Close grip bench press


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Why don't you just follow Big's 'How to Grow' routine?

It's nice & simple & most, if not all of, your questions should be answered in his 'article' on it.

Click on his signature or go to the 'Articles' section of this site to find it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Chins and deadlifts, then go home and grow.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Chins and deadlifts, then go home and grow.


Now seriously, do you practice what you preach and the above is all you do?

Not personal, its just that time and time again i'm reading on here that people are only performing one or two lifts per bodypart. I'm just bemused by this.:cool:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes I do indeed.

I actually do them on different days, I put DL's with shoulders as I find going all out on DL and chins in the same session too taxing.

Last DL day I went up to 280x2 then dropped it to 220x5, with about 1 min rest inbetween, that was my working set for DL.

Last time I did chins, I think it was 35kg around my waist for about 9, then dropped it to 15kg, for another 7, then body weight for 5-6.

This drop set was preceeded by 1 WU set of 8 with bodyweight.

All chins were started from a deadstop at the bottom to a full contraction at teh top.

I am just getting back into serious training after moving so my weights are down a bit, but that was what I did last week.

That was it, and I only train each body part every 9-14 days too,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ralphy said:


> Now seriously, do you practice what you preach and the above is all you do?
> 
> Not personal, its just that time and time again i'm reading on here that people are only performing one or two lifts per bodypart. I'm just bemused by this.:cool:


dude... how many pics have u seen of big & Nytol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have seen pics of nytol, he is massive, a very big dude, tall too.

I think he is into more strength training if I remember correctly.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I have seen pics of nytol, he is massive, a very big dude, tall too.
> 
> I think he is into more strength training if I remember correctly.


i know he is a big boy i was just teasing dude 

big on the other hand


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Who is Big?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa haaaa [email protected] ralph.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Chins and deadlifts, then go home and grow.


Amen!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I have seen pics of nytol, he is massive, a very big dude, tall too.
> 
> I think he is into more strength training if I remember correctly.


Thanks Hack!!! 

One day we shall meet DB,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

offo said:


> If i did these excercise is that all i need to do? and will this give enought development in biceps too seems to me as if i would need to do curls too!
> 
> • Barbell bent over rows
> 
> ...


I would at least add some pullups here and maybe some side lateral raises.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd agree with Hacks, you'd certainly need chins or at the very least pulldowns. I'm also a massive fan of Dips, either traditional or Gironda.


----------

